# Volkswagen golf gtd estate set for geneva motor show debut



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

First ever Golf GTD Estate to be unveiled at Geneva Motor Show in March
◾Like the iconic diesel hatch, GTD Estate features 2.0-litre 184 PS TDI engine
◾Combines sporting performance with combined fuel economy of over 64 mpg*
◾Sporty design cues inside and out match those on GTD hatchback








Since 1982 Volkswagen's GTD logo has stood for Gran Turismo Diesel, with its promise of sporty yet economical motoring. Now for the first time, the GTD initials grace the Golf Estate, which like the Golf GTD, boasts the 184 PS engine. The new model is set to make its world debut at the Geneva Motor Show in March.

The Golf GTD Estate is well placed to establish itself as an iconic long-distance cruiser. The 184 PS TDI engine takes the Golf GTD Estate to 62 mph in just 7.9 seconds with the 2.0-litre unit delivering a maximum torque of 380 Nm - and yet this sporty Estate car boasts an impressive combined fuel consumption figure of 64.2 mpg*.








The car's sporty character is reflected in its exterior design: along with special GTD bumpers and the honeycomb radiator grille, the Golf GTD Estate also features smoked rear lights and flared sills. The look is completed by 17-inch Curitiba alloys, black roof rails and dual chrome tailpipes. Also standard on-board the Golf GTD Estate are bi-xenon headlights, sports suspension with ride height lowered by 15 mm, and progressive steering, which gives a sharper response during high-performance driving as well as ensuring greater comfort in ordinary conditions.

Inside, the dynamic theme continues, with sports seats in Clark tartan, illuminated door sills, black headliner and black pillar trims. Added to this, there are numerous decorative inserts and panels in Checkered Black, plus stainless steel pedal caps. Further refinements include the multifunction steering wheel with aluminium trim and the gear knob styled as a golf ball.

The Golf GTD Estate is also available with 18-inch Nogaro alloy wheels and seat covers in a choice of Alcantara or Vienna leather. Optional extras include a Sports and Design package featuring driving mode selection, Nogaro 18-inch alloy wheels, red brake callipers and tinted windows.

The Golf GTD Estate is expected to go on sale in the UK in April, with first deliveries in June. UK pricing and specification will be confirmed closer to launch.


----------



## Karl woods (Mar 15, 2012)

Really like that.


----------



## danski (Aug 4, 2008)

I first read the thread title and thought `oh no !!`

Then I opened the thread and saw the pictures, immediately though A4 Avant (probably nothing like it side by side).

I really like that.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

It's nice but looks too much like a Passat estate.


----------



## kartman (Aug 2, 2012)

I do like this, when I come to change the CC its something I would consider


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Oddly enough, I think that looks better than the Golf R estate.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

If they did the GTE in the estate I would definitely be ordering one. I might have to go for the hatch anyway. 

That looks really nice.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

That is NICE!!


----------



## woodys (Dec 20, 2010)

Nice :argie:,


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Nice but ideally a photo of that in scale next to Passat.. (Snap?)


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

very smart looking motor. I'm sat looking at the new brochure for the Passat and the above pic .I think there's a passing family resemblance,but not enough in common to confuse the models


----------



## Roscoepeko (Jun 18, 2013)

Looks immense. ..


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

Nice looking car that


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Ah yes the more expensive VW than it's two year old Skoda siblings Octavia vRS 2.0TDi 181hp/184ps on the MQB platform. In five hatch form the VW has (based on like for like) £1,805 worth of standard equipment which are optional cost extras on the Skoda, however even with these factored in still represent a £4,800 saving. 

IMO the Octy is better looking. 
So if I wanted VW build quality, built by a VW owned company, uses a VW chassis, a VW engine and gearbox, that looks better than the VW and cheaper than the VW the Skoda does it for me hands down.


----------



## sam-mubarak (Jun 23, 2010)

I like the look of this, looks nice out the box, Sam


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Mum had a Golf estate in the same colour. Only the 1.6 TDI though but it was a lovely car. I can only imagine the GTD is going to be fantastic!

I personally prefered it to the passat estate. It also could fit a wheel chair in the back easier than the passat varient due to the passat tapering in at the edges (not as open at the opening if that makes sense).


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

If I was in the market for such a car then it would be high on the list.


----------

